# FED GOV...... bill to legalize



## Grower13

*Lawmakers to introduce bill to legalize marijuana*

By Luis Robayo | AFP  Wed, 22 Jun, 2011



A group of US representatives plan to introduce legislation that will legalize marijuana and allow states to legislate its use, pro-marijuana groups said Wednesday.
The legislation would limit the federal government's role in marijuana enforcement to cross-border or inter-state smuggling, and allow people to legally grow, use or sell marijuana in states where it is legal.
The bill, which is expected to be introduced on Thursday by Republican Representative Ron Paul and Democratic Representative Barney Frank, would be the first ever legislation designed to end the federal ban on marijuana.
Sixteen of the 50 states as well as the District of Columbia have legalized the use of marijuana for medical purposes.
But planting, selling or commercially distributing marijuana remains illegal under federal law.
Last year, California citizens voted not to legalize recreational marijuana use, although the debate continues in about half a dozen other states.
Three weeks ago a group of ex-presidents of Latin America as well as former United Nations Secretary General Kofi Annan denounced the failure of the global war on drugs and called for urgent changes, including the legalization of cannabis.
Between 1998 and 2008, worldwide consumption of opiates increased 35 percent, with cocaine use growing 27 percent and marijuana use growing 8.5 percent, according to the Global Commission on Drug Policy.
June marks the 40th anniversary of the "War on Drugs" launched by President Richard Nixon in 1970, the first major US anti-drug initiative.


----------



## bho_expertz

That would be great news for all ppl around the world :aok:


----------



## Mutt

Just after the announcement that there are permits available to specific corporations and the gearing up from Scotts corp and other corps.
Legalization=growing permits via lobbying by big corps and liquor style control boards.
We will get it but nothing what we hoped for. Growers will still be SOL.
Still no mention of the most important factor of MJ which isn't med or recreational use...commercial hemp is a valuable crop we as America NEED.


----------



## Grower13

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just after the announcement that there are permits available to specific corporations and the gearing up from Scotts corp and other corps.
> Legalization=growing permits via lobbying by big corps and liquor style control boards.
> We will get it but nothing what we hoped for. Growers will still be SOL.
> Still no mention of the most important factor of MJ which isn't med or recreational use...commercial hemp is a valuable crop we as America NEED.


 

The best we can hope for is....... little enforcement....... and small penalties....... legalization would most likely require inspection perments, tax stamps, plant counts, needs testing, and such  to grow....... saying is so true....... be careful what you wish for....... it will never be as easy as putting a few plants out around your swimming pool.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just after the announcement that there are permits available to specific corporations and the gearing up from Scotts corp and other corps.
> Legalization=growing permits via lobbying by big corps and liquor style control boards.
> We will get it but nothing what we hoped for. Growers will still be SOL.
> Still no mention of the most important factor of MJ which isn't med or recreational use...commercial hemp is a valuable crop we as America NEED.



I have actually been surprised that some of the larger corporations have not been on the legalization bandwagon--specifically cigarette manufacturers (who lose customers every year) and pharmaceutical and/or liquor companies.

But I agree with Mutt and Grower 13--I doubt that legalization is going to do anything for us small growers.


----------



## NorCalHal

It's all bad. We will lose control and Big Pharma will take over.


----------



## bho_expertz

If i can get a fine and not jail time is a win IMO.


----------



## NorCalHal

It will be a crime to grow on your own...believe that. All Bad.
There will be nothing we can do. Big Pharma will take over and squeeze us all out. You will have to be happy with the Ounce of herb that they will allow you to possess. If that is MJ being "legal", I wanna be an outlaw.


----------



## Grower13

you know they would try and control the THC content of your buds........ I am afraid some may get upset when I say this........ we are about as free  as we gonna get to grow our own buds........ we can order just about any seed from any strain we desire with a creditcard no doubt...... when the govt is in control of the use and regulates it...... then you have to consider each state may have very different ideas on control......... I'm not sure we will be as free as we are now to  grow.


----------



## SensiStarFan

NorCalHal, THG, Mutt...
  I think all of you missed the most important part of the story, "allow people to legally grow, use or sell marijuana in states where it is legal." 
  The bill says it would make it legal for people to GROW.  That is the key.  We want to be allowed to grow in our own homes.  If that part passes and states allow it, big pharma can sell but we can also still grow.  They will not "take over".  That is exactly what I want.

-SSF-


----------



## Mutt

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> NorCalHal, THG, Mutt...
> I think all of you missed the most important part of the story, "allow people to legally grow, use or sell marijuana in states where it is legal."
> The bill says it would make it legal for people to GROW.  That is the key.  We want to be allowed to grow in our own homes.  If that part passes and states allow it, big pharma can sell but we can also still grow.  They will not "take over".  That is exactly what I want.
> 
> -SSF-



This bill will be amended. modified, and constructed in a way the best suits the feds. It has to pass through a lot of obstacles until it becomes law.
Just saying...don't hold your breathe.


----------



## The New Girl

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It will be a crime to grow on your own...believe that. All Bad.
> There will be nothing we can do. Big Pharma will take over and squeeze us all out. You will have to be happy with the Ounce of herb that they will allow you to possess. If that is MJ being "legal", I wanna be an outlaw.


 
Why look for the bad? ^ Many don't want it legal cause they are selling and don't want any competition whether it's the government or anybody else. This personal benefit for the few hurt the last bill to make it legal in Cali IMHFO. Nobody in the rest of the country cares why it was voted down or even discuss anything about it except for the fact it got voted down, that neg hurt the MJ movement and by no means did it help... except again for personal interests in North Cali. I can't blame them for being selfish cause it's in thier backyard but as a nation it hurt MJ

No I don't believe it will be a crime to grow your own, ya you might be squeezed out... but who are also making money while breaking federal law by growing now and who knows even the percentage of Northern Cali growers that are abiding by Cali law.

 Why do you have to put limitations on nothing you know about? I can have 2.5 ounces now but you are being negative by saying I have to be happy with an ounce. Not going to happen. Why not get some facts before you try to push people in your direction which always seems to be self serving for the Northern Cal folks, it's getting old to hear whinning and negativity all the time cause it's going to hurt your selfish interests. I'm thinking of the whole country, not just my backyard.


Baby steps, let's get it legal and then fix the particulars, we are not going to get our way right out of the gate. At least we would have a starting place and free up courts etc etc etc for just dam possesion charges and start to turn this war on drugs around... a battle at a time.

What you don't see is that a step forward, even with all the red tape it will be better for the masses, maybe not the Emerald Triangle folks but the rest of us will be happy. 
Look at alcohol. You can brew your own beer, make your own wine without being taxed. It will be the same. If you're going to sell it yes you will have to compete with the big boys but this country has been that way for a long time.


----------



## kaotik

i don't get it.

"big pharmas gonna have control"
"the feds will never let us grow"
"it'll be ammended"

..so let's just give up? :lama: :headbang: 
let's see where this leads before writing it off as horrible. 
 i swear every change that comes about sounds horrible to card holders. (and i guess from a card holders view it probably is negative to them, even if it could be good for everyone else as a whole)

NCH and mutt, i respect you both.. but i totally stand against you here.

now first let me say, i don't want to see big pharma or corporations controlling it. they're two of my biggest nememsis' 
*but i know whenever it happens, they're gonna try their damndest to. no matter what/where/when. so that's a mute point IMO


but most wont be any more of an outlaw if this passes than they are now, so i'm all for it. 
besides, if uncle sam changes his stance.. even if the changes aren't perfect, it opens the door for my country to actually create some good laws in regards to MJ.

sorry if that's a little selfish, but i find a lot of med growers similarly selfish in regards to current marijuana laws (in not wanting them to change)


----------



## dman1234

So everyones gonna argue and get their panties in a knot about this until it gets voted down, and then you will have all wasted your time and efforts.

Keep doing what your doing and be prepared for it to stay that way for awhile. jmo


----------



## kaotik

dman1234 said:
			
		

> So everyones gonna argue and get their panties in a knot about this until it gets voted down, and then you will have all wasted your time and efforts.
> 
> Keep doing what your doing and be prepared for it to stay that way for awhile. jmo



:yeahthat: 

yeah unfortunately that about sums it up


----------



## plethoraofmoose

A republican controlled house is never going to pass a bill legalizing marijuana at the federal level.  It just will not happen.  There are simply too many Bachmanns and Santorums out there who like to dictate what people can or cannot do.


----------



## SensiStarFan

plethoraofmoose said:
			
		

> A republican controlled house is never going to pass a bill legalizing marijuana at the federal level. It just will not happen. There are simply too many Bachmanns and Santorums out there who like to dictate what people can or cannot do.


 
republicans dont control the house buddy.  They control the senate.  And in case you missed it the bill is being introduced by a republican and a democrat 

-SSF-


----------



## Locked

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> republicans dont control the house buddy.  They control the senate.  And in case you missed it the bill is being introduced by a republican and a democrat
> 
> -SSF-




:yeahthat:



Is it time for this thread to implode over the political overtones like all the others?  Lol

In before the lock....


----------



## 7greeneyes

LEGALIZE SMEGALIZE, I'll b doing what I always do...And as far as med card holders, lets open it up for the rest of us who aren't afraid to say, "I smoke because I like to get stoned when I want." Instead of copping out. Short of Wasting, Chronic Pains, glaucoma, epilepsy, there's no reason for ppl to drop the "medical necessity" card. You're not fooling anyone!

Peace and Buds,

7greeneyes 

p.s. This is from someone who's severely handicapped w/ chronic pain from years of orthopedic surgeries, by the by....


----------



## Roddy

Mutt said:
			
		

> This bill will be amended. modified, and constructed in a way the best suits the feds. It has to pass through a lot of obstacles until it becomes law.
> Just saying...don't hold your breathe.



Someone told me that you had to be smart and vote in a law that works....now who was that????


----------



## Mutt

Roddy said:
			
		

> Someone told me that you had to be smart and vote in a law that works....now who was that????


Vote away man 
I vote. 
Doesn't mean it is not going to end up over regulated. dang double negative and can't seem to work the sentence out. Oh well you get my point 
:48:


----------



## Roddy

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It's all bad. We will lose control and Big Pharma will take over.


----------



## Roddy

Mutt said:
			
		

> Vote away man
> I vote.
> Doesn't mean it is not going to end up over regulated. dang double negative and can't seem to work the sentence out. Oh well you get my point



Doesn't mean it will either, truly, it means not much of anything at this point. But it sure brought a doom and gloom outlook!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> LEGALIZE SMEGALIZE, I'll b doing what I always do...And as far as med card holders, lets open it up for the rest of us who aren't afraid to say, "I smoke because I like to get stoned when I want." Instead of copping out. Short of Wasting, Chronic Pains, glaucoma, epilepsy, there's no reason for ppl to drop the "medical necessity" card. You're not fooling anyone!
> 
> Peace and Buds,
> 
> 7greeneyes
> 
> p.s. This is from someone who's severely handicapped w/ chronic pain from years of orthopedic surgeries, by the by....



I started smoking in the late 60s.  I have no problem saying that I have always smoked because I enjoy it.  However, after a lifetime of smoking, I find that I am in better health than most of my friends my age who do not smoke and I take NO prescription drugs other than blood pressure medication (a genetic thing) even though I have severe arthritis in my hands, chronic knee pain, and degenerating discs in my neck.  So, although we may smoke for the enjoyment of the smoke, there ARE real benefits.  Don't dismiss this.


----------



## Roddy

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I started smoking in the late 60s.  I have no problem saying that I have always smoked because I enjoy it.  However, after a lifetime of smoking, I find that I am in better health than most of my friends my age who do not smoke and I take NO prescription drugs other than blood pressure medication (a genetic thing) even though I have severe arthritis in my hands, chronic knee pain, and degenerating discs in my neck.  *So, although we may smoke for the enjoyment of the smoke, there ARE real benefits.  Don't dismiss this.*



Copping out....please!

Instead of ranting, you should be cheering us on, championing along with us! 

THG says it well, I'll go further to say if you can find me a man-made drug that relieves the severe and chronic back pains I have without screwing up my stomach and mind, I'll be glad to stop pretending MMJ helps.


----------



## Grower13

Ya can't get a bunch of pot smokers to agree on legalized mj....... how you ever supose they gonna get a bunch of nonpot smokers to ever agree on how to legalize it....... 

I've been smoking since early 80's........ I'll smoke it til I die....... and I'll tell ya....... I like growing my own....... and I'll never use it to make money...... just aint my thing.


----------



## Roddy

We're much alike, my friend!!


----------



## MJ Child

"The legislation would limit the federal government's role in marijuana enforcement to cross-border or inter-state smuggling, and allow people to legally grow, use or sell marijuana in states where it is legal"

The part of this that has me questioning wether or not that would go through is the selling part, that i have a hard time swallowing that the government would allow an individual would be allowed to sell mj, with the govt getting their taxes from that sale there would have to be some "tax stamp" to allow this.  However I would be very happy if they allow that to happen, then i could smoke it up and grow without needing to " hide "


----------



## Roddy

It's being taxed now in some states, if I am understanding correctly, states are already collecting.


----------



## MJ Child

roddy i believe that is correct but that is from corporations i.e medical marijuana  dispensaries not the individual that is what i was referring to.


----------



## jbyrd

No matter what, regulation, whatever...I don't care as long as we no longer have to be in fear of smoking or cultivating our own marijuana.  I'm a legit California med patient, not wannabe and I'll admit right out, I enjoy it as well and it was only from recreational use did I find that it alleviates the medical issues I experience.  So, I suppose you could say that I'm a recreation and medical user.  

The large majority of complaints about regulation, etc. come from cultivars who make a living off of selling marijuana.  Their easy money will no longer be there and that doesn't make them happy.  The 'gold rush' is over anyways, dirt cheap dank weed to the dispensaries (mostly greenhouse from Norcal) saturates the market and drops the price waaaay down.  The only people getting rich are the dispensaries charging 120+ a 1/4oz for 'questionable' weed. 

If people can legally grow for themselves, indoor or outdoor, who cares about big pharma growing/controlling the commercial market.  It's not like it's going to become so mainstream that you will find a variety at the local farmers market (god I wish!).  At least you can grow and smoke your own without a fear (other than your power bill..lol).


----------



## prefersativa

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> republicans dont control the house buddy.  They control the senate.  And in case you missed it the bill is being introduced by a republican and a democrat
> 
> -SSF-


Actually, Republicans DO control the House of Representatives and Democrats control the Senate. There seem to be more and more Libertarian type Repubs around here in the last few years. I don't recall ever having met a Libertarian type Dem. But I'd like to.


----------



## dman1234

Grower13 said:
			
		

> *Ya can't get a bunch of pot smokers to agree on legalized mj....... how you ever supose they gonna get a bunch of nonpot smokers to ever agree on how to legalize it*.......
> 
> I've been smoking since early 80's........ I'll smoke it til I die....... and I'll tell ya....... I like growing my own....... and I'll never use it to make money...... just aint my thing.


 
My new favorite post of all time.

Nice work Grower 13


----------



## ston-loc

Quick post cause its a pain from my cel. Replying to the $120 questionable 1/4 from nor cal/dispensary. You're going to the wrong dispensary. I have never been disappointed with the products I have purchased here IN NORCAL. Disp I go to gives you pre weighed packages and a jewelers scope to see what you're interested in. AND I have never payed over a hundred for 1/4. Usually $80. And to answer the taxing comment, yes, its something crazy like 13 or 14 % to the buyer. Reason being I decided to have my hand at my first grow this season. Correction, one of the reasons. Haha


----------



## niteshft

Maine has a card program and it makes it legal to posess 2 1/2 oz but that is about to change. You will no longer have to register but you still need a scrip from your doctor. The posession will go up to 10 ozs or 2 1/2 months supply and is waiting for the governors signature the last I heard. I don't really see things going backwards no matter what the feds decide to do.


----------



## ston-loc

Now on the PC. Since big news of mj here in CA, up to an ounce of possesion (without a mmj script) being an infraction equal to a jaywalking ticket of $120 fine, it's honestly comical. The feds aren't raiding peoples houses. The vote that went 'no' last election was exactly what's been stated already. EVERYONE I know that voted no, sells. Taking money out of their pockets if it passed. It was nothing to do about the belief of right and wrong. Here it's not rocket science to get a script. I could care less if you medically need it or not. But IF you live in an mmj state and are complaining, just stop now. If you live in a mmj state and are complaining about the bill, youre just looking at a loss of profit plain and simple cause you sell. 
Big pharma? Really? Yeah, if things pass, I'm sure they'll get they're foot in the door, but that isn't stopping people growing for themselves. Do you really ever see Marlboro mj packs available at the gas station? Come on now. All the 'anti' people are either nuts, or seeing their profits at risk....


----------



## Roddy

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Now on the PC. Since big news of mj here in CA, up to an ounce of possesion (without a mmj script) being an infraction equal to a jaywalking ticket of $120 fine, it's honestly comical. The feds aren't raiding peoples houses. The vote that went 'no' last election was exactly what's been stated already. EVERYONE I know that voted no, sells. Taking money out of their pockets if it passed. It was nothing to do about the belief of right and wrong. Here it's not rocket science to get a script. I could care less if you medically need it or not. But IF you live in an mmj state and are complaining, just stop now. If you live in a mmj state and are complaining about the bill, youre just looking at a loss of profit plain and simple cause you sell.
> Big pharma? Really? Yeah, if things pass, I'm sure they'll get they're foot in the door, but that isn't stopping people growing for themselves. Do you really ever see Marlboro mj packs available at the gas station? Come on now. All the 'anti' people are either nuts, or seeing their profits at risk....



Hmmmm, these complaints sound very very familiar to me.......  In fact, I had these same complaints written out last night, but it brought on a firestorm the last time it was posted lol...


----------



## The New Girl

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Now on the PC. Since big news of mj here in CA, up to an ounce of possesion (without a mmj script) being an infraction equal to a jaywalking ticket of $120 fine, it's honestly comical. The feds aren't raiding peoples houses. The vote that went 'no' last election was exactly what's been stated already. EVERYONE I know that voted no, sells. Taking money out of their pockets if it passed. It was nothing to do about the belief of right and wrong. Here it's not rocket science to get a script. I could care less if you medically need it or not. But IF you live in an mmj state and are complaining, just stop now. If you live in a mmj state and are complaining about the bill, youre just looking at a loss of profit plain and simple cause you sell.
> Big pharma? Really? Yeah, if things pass, I'm sure they'll get they're foot in the door, but that isn't stopping people growing for themselves. Do you really ever see Marlboro mj packs available at the gas station? Come on now. All the 'anti' people are either nuts, or seeing their profits at risk....


 
:yeahthat:  Head of nail, meet hammer...


----------



## The New Girl

niteshft said:
			
		

> Maine has a card program and it makes it legal to posess 2 1/2 oz but that is about to change. You will no longer have to register but you still need a scrip from your doctor. The posession will go up to 10 ozs or 2 1/2 months supply and is waiting for the governors signature the last I heard. I don't really see things going backwards no matter what the feds decide to do.


 
The Feds warned Maine not to do it and that they would bust the dispensaries and it was voted down... 
 But a step in the right direction...


----------



## EDGY

I do believe anything that keeps " Legalizing MJ" on the front page is good for the cause. 

The federal government has WAY too much power over citizens personal freedom.

"Land of the Free"


----------



## NorCalHal

You cats are funny. The world is full of sheep.........

Jusy remember what I wrote....all bad within 10 years. If you truly believe Big Pharma is not interested in The biggest Industry in the USA, then you are mistaken.
For me personally, I am ready for it. I have 3 seperate MMJ businesses that operate legally under Cali law. When they come in for the big buy out, I will be just fine. It is you, the folks that beleive that our goverment is "coming around" that I feel bad for. Alot of you grow and smoke as a hobby, it is my life. I know the Market well, and better then most. Laugh all you want, I sleep like a baby.

The only thing stopping the Big companies from being involved with MMJ currently is the simple fact that it is still Illegal under Federal law. Once they legalize it, they will come in, and come in fast. They have more money then God.

So, for me, I am STOKED that it is going to get legalized Federally. I am setting myself up to retire FAT. Don't get me wrong, I support it fully.

But it is still a BAD thing, you will see. But I knew it was coming.

Some folks can't see the forest thru the trees.

It will be legalized and fully brought into mainstream business. It will revitilize the whole USA. From retail outlets to the steel industry that will machine tools for Hemp plantations and huge indoor/outdoor grows. Everyone will have ties to the industry and it will create more jobs then you can imagine.


----------



## Mutt

prefersativa said:
			
		

> There seem to be more and more Libertarian type Repubs around here in the last few years. I don't recall ever having met a Libertarian type Dem. But I'd like to.



They are around.  The dem on this ticket with Ron Paul took a "libertarian" approach. Hand power to the states. It's not so much labels or parties...it's the fact that big govt. isn't the answer anymore. More and more states are getting sick of Federal intrusion. It's not within regards to just MJ it's a whole bunch of stuff I can't get into on this forum. but it's not a "party" like the media paints it anymore...it's a bunch of people starting to see just how little control we really have.
Democrats and Republicans are starting to say the same things.....it's a screwed up mess.


----------



## SensiStarFan

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> You cats are funny. The world is full of sheep.........
> 
> Jusy remember what I wrote....all bad within 10 years. If you truly believe Big Pharma is not interested in The biggest Industry in the USA, then you are mistaken.
> For me personally, I am ready for it. I have 3 seperate MMJ businesses that operate legally under Cali law. When they come in for the big buy out, I will be just fine. It is you, the folks that beleive that our goverment is "coming around" that I feel bad for. Alot of you grow and smoke as a hobby, it is my life. I know the Market well, and better then most. Laugh all you want, I sleep like a baby.
> 
> The only thing stopping the Big companies from being involved with MMJ currently is the simple fact that it is still Illegal under Federal law. Once they legalize it, they will come in, and come in fast. They have more money then God.
> 
> So, for me, I am STOKED that it is going to get legalized Federally. I am setting myself up to retire FAT. Don't get me wrong, I support it fully.


 
All of this hinges on your belief that you will be bought out for millions of dollars.  They may just laugh at you and open a bigger better funded dispensary right next door.  Assuming you are going to get bought out is a pretty huge assumption.  You know how many people owned burger stands that went out of business over the last 50 years because a McDonald's opened next door?  McDonald's didn't buy out those little operations.  What is going to happen though if it is legalized is that the price is going to drop like a stone.  Nobody is going to pay $300 an ounce or more for a plant they can grow in their backyard like a tomato.


-SSF-


----------



## ozzydiodude

MJ is like my gun they can have it when they pry it from my cold dead hands


----------



## Grower13

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> All of this hinges on your belief that you will be bought out for millions of dollars. They may just laugh at you and open a bigger better funded dispensary right next door. Assuming you are going to get bought out is a pretty huge assumption. You know how many people owned burger stands that went out of business over the last 50 years because a McDonald's opened next door? McDonald's didn't buy out those little operations. What is going to happen though if it is lgalized is that the price is going to drop like a stone. Nobody is going to pay $300 an ounce or more for a plant they can grow in their backyard like a tomato.
> 
> 
> -SSF-


 
you don't buy..... what you can take or get the govt to give you.


----------



## NorCalHal

Damn str8 Mutt.

After re-reading the thread, I think folks have a false sense of what this bill means. Most of you are applauding that the Feds are "backing off", and yes , this is a great thing.
What you don't realize is the big companies who pushed this thru....look it up. It is NOT about letting you "get high", it is about BIG business. I am ALL for it. 

Do you guys really think that the Feds will back off and now everyone will just be able to grow and smoke herb at will??? haha. MJ is the biggest business in Cali, over Dairy,Wine and all other Ag products...it is FAR too much loot for big Corporations to ignore. As I wrote in another thread, they will come in and buy out all MJ related businesses and assume control.

If all you want to do is get high, then you have nothing to worry about. You can sit in your chair and watch the 5 'clock news and beleive everything the Pretty New Anchor tells you, while you are stoned on herb provided by Proctor and Gamble. Good Times.

Or you can wake the $^%# up and get in the business while you can.

Don't be fooled, it is all about Big Business, allways has been, allways will be.


----------



## Mutt

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> MJ is like my gun they can have it when they pry it from my cold dead hands


spoken like a true country boy.


----------



## NorCalHal

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> All of this hinges on your belief that you will be bought out for millions of dollars.  They may just laugh at you and open a bigger better funded dispensary right next door.  Assuming you are going to get bought out is a pretty huge assumption.  You know how many people owned burger stands that went out of business over the last 50 years because a McDonald's opened next door?  McDonald's didn't buy out those little operations.  What is going to happen though if it is legalized is that the price is going to drop like a stone.  Nobody is going to pay $300 an ounce or more for a plant they can grow in their backyard like a tomato.
> 
> 
> -SSF-


 
Much Respect SSF.
Simple Answer, The majority of folks do not want to grow herb bro. That is why Dispensaries flourish.

You are correct in my assumption that they will come in and buy out. I am basing my assumption on folks I work with in the Industry here. they are Professional people, not stoners bro. Doctors and Lawyers and such. ( Love the "mama's don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys ref!")
We have seen this coming and based our business model on those facts.

Now, they are not going to buy out the guy that has a little MMJ biz, but they will sure look at the guy that has his finger in all aspects of the Biz.

I love my job.


----------



## SensiStarFan

As long as we are on the subject of the government and the economy, I thought I would lighten the mood.....

Recession Facts


The Recession hits everybody......
I got a pre-declined credit card in the mail.
Wives are having sex with their husbands because they can't afford batteries.
CEO's are now playing miniature golf.
Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen.
A stripper was killed when her audience showered her with rolls of pennies while she danced.
I saw a polygamist with only one wife.
If the bank returns your check marked "Insufficient Funds," you call them and ask if they meant you or them.
McDonald's is selling the 1/4 ouncer.
Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America .
Parents in Beverly Hills fired their nannies and learned their children's names.
My cousin had an exorcism but couldn't afford to pay for it, and they re-possessed her!
A truckload of Americans were caught sneaking into Mexico.
A picture is now only worth 200 words.
When Bill and Hillary travel together, they now have to share a room.
The Treasure Island casino in Las Vegas is now managed by Somali pirates.
Congress says they are looking into this Bernard Madoff scandal. Oh Great! The guy who made $50 Billion disappear is being investigated by the people who made $1.5 Trillion disappear!
And, finally...
I was so depressed last night thinking about the economy, wars, jobs, my savings, Social Security, retirement funds, etc., I called the Suicide Hotline. I got a call center in Pakistan and when I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited, and asked if I could drive a truck. 


:hubba: 
-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

If you didn't like that one, how about a "big pharma" joke?

All drugs have two names, a trade name  and generic name.                        


      Example, the trade name is Tylenol and its  generic name is Acetaminophen... Aleve is also called  Naproxen. 


 Amoxil is also called Amoxicillin  and Advil is also called Ibuprofen. 



 The FDA has been looking for a  generic name for Viagra. 



 After careful consideration by a  team of government experts, it recently announced that it  has settled on the generic name of  Mycoxafloppin. 

        Also considered were  Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix, and of  course, Ibepokin.         



  Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will  soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by  Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a  mixer..  




 It will now be possible for a man  to literally pour himself a stiff one.  




 Obviously we can no longer call  this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names  of 'cocktails', 'highballs' and just a good old-fashioned  'stiff drink'.          
  Pepsi will market the new  concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO.  


 Thought for the day: There is more  money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than  on Alzheimer's research. 

 This means that by 2020, there  should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and  huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to  do with them.


----------



## kaotik

the big picture to me is many other countries could move forward if the USA changed its stance on marijuana, and unlce sammy finally quit meddling with other countries drug laws.

i care not for the business side. or big pharma swooping in.
obviously we all know they want to and are going to anyway, whenever it happens (look at the recent rescheduling they want to do).. so we should not advance marijuana laws because it's going to benefit the fat cats with their big plantations? 

they can have their big plantations, doesn't mean we have to support them.


----------



## dman1234

kaotik said:
			
		

> the big picture to me is many other countries could move forward if the USA changed its stance on marijuana, and unlce sammy finally quit meddling with other countries drug laws.


 
:cool2: 

You must be a Canadian.

I dont see it so much as Uncle sam meddling, as the current Canadian gov't caving to pressures, maybe the same thing


----------



## SensiStarFan

Little more info in this article I read...

..US lawmakers on Thursday introduced a bill that would legalize marijuana nationwide but allow each state to regulate, tax and control the drug itself.

They acknowledged, however, that the bill has virtually no chance of becoming law.

"We believe the federal government shouldn't be involved with prosecuting adults smoking marijuana," said Democratic Congressman Barney Frank. "We don't have enough prosecutors or police officers to do so."

The bill is the first ever effort to legalize the production and consumption of marijuana nationwide.

Sixteen states and the District of Columbia have legalized the production and consumption of marijuana for medical purposes, while 14 states have decriminalized small amounts for consumption.

"I don't expect to pass it in this Congress," added Frank. "But I think we're making progress. This is an educational process."

Some 850,000 Americans were arrested in 2009 for marijuana-related offenses, and about 90 percent of those cases were for possession, according to figures from the FBI.

"The drug war has not worked, clearly," said Representative Jared Polis, a Democrat from Colorado.

The Obama administration's Office of National Drug Control Policy, which opposes legalization, contends that marijuana potency has tripled in the past 20 years and that the age of teen drug users is getting younger.

It also says that 30 percent of people who have used marijuana in the past year say they are dependent on the drug.

Mexican President Felipe Calderon, whose country is the main supplier of marijuana and amphetamines to the United States, warned recently that legalizing cannabis would make it tougher for countries like Mexico to prosecute farmers for growing a product that was legal in the United States.

"I would say to President Calderon that he does what he thinks is right in Mexico and I'll do what I think is right in the United States," said Frank, who said the bill would not allow the importation of the drug.

But, he said, the legalization of cannabis in the United States, the biggest drug consuming country in the world, would "produce a shift in the market."

Three weeks ago a group of ex-presidents of Latin America as well as former United Nations Secretary General Kofi Annan denounced the failure of the global war on drugs and called for urgent changes, including the legalization of cannabis.
...


----------



## Grower13

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> "I would say to President Calderon that he does what he thinks is right in Mexico and I'll do what I think is right in the United States," said Frank, who said the bill would not allow the importation of the drug.
> ...


 
I guess it is all gonna be home grown


----------



## Locked

Lol.....who the helll will want Mexi schwagg when the US will be turning out Dank Fire everywhere?


----------



## WeedHopper

It probably wont make it into law,,but the fact that they are starting to look at this in the Senate is a good thing.


----------



## ston-loc

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol.....who the helll will want Mexi schwagg when the US will be turning out Dank Fire everywhere?



:rofl:   Seriously!! haha


----------



## Mutt

> Mexican President Felipe Calderon, whose country is the main supplier of  marijuana and amphetamines to the United States, warned recently that  legalizing cannabis would make it tougher for countries like Mexico to  prosecute farmers for growing a product that was legal in the United  States.


Translation:
"I won't get my several million dollar bribes anymore"


----------



## Locked

Mutt said:
			
		

> Translation:
> "I won't get my several million dollar bribes anymore"




If and when they finally legalize...and that is a big if...it will throw a monkey wrench into a lot of people and countries plans.  They will just find something else illegal to peddle to people.

I don't see anything changing much for me....I will continue to grow it if it is illegal or legal. But it sure wld be nice to not hve to worry about serious jail time and a ruined life if I did get caught.

Jmo


----------



## niteshft

It's been said, "as Maine goes so does the nation", and I hope that it still holds true. Maine has signed a new law into effect that you no longer have to regester to grow your own but it will still be nessassary to have a script from your doctor. It brings the laws more in line with fed regulations of personal medical records. It also raised the possesion limit from 2 1/2 ozs to 10 ozs for a 2 1/2 month supply. That alone brings me relief as it's impossible to maintain a 2 1/2 oz limit. I excited to have to go out and buy some more storage jars. :clap:


----------



## Roddy

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Damn str8 Mutt.
> 
> After re-reading the thread, I think folks have a false sense of what this bill means. Most of you are applauding that the Feds are "backing off", and yes , this is a great thing.
> What you don't realize is the big companies who pushed this thru....look it up. It is NOT about letting you "get high", it is about BIG business. I am ALL for it.
> 
> Do you guys really think that the Feds will back off and now everyone will just be able to grow and smoke herb at will??? haha. MJ is the biggest business in Cali, over Dairy,Wine and all other Ag products...it is FAR too much loot for big Corporations to ignore. As I wrote in another thread, they will come in and buy out all MJ related businesses and assume control.
> 
> If all you want to do is get high, then you have nothing to worry about. You can sit in your chair and watch the 5 'clock news and beleive everything the Pretty New Anchor tells you, while you are stoned on herb provided by Proctor and Gamble. Good Times.
> 
> Or you can wake the $^%# up and get in the business while you can.
> 
> Don't be fooled, it is all about Big Business, allways has been, allways will be.



I love how we're talked down to so well by you.


----------



## Roddy

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol.....who the helll will want Mexi schwagg when the US will be turning out Dank Fire everywhere?



Amen, brother!


----------



## Roddy

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> MJ is like my gun they can have it when they pry it from my cold dead hands



My bong and papers too!!


----------



## NorCalHal

Roddy said:
			
		

> I love how we're talked down to so well by you.


 
Believe what you want....I am still rockin' bro. I speak no lies.....


----------



## ozzydiodude

The truth of the matter is the Gov't will always find a way to crap in our cheerio's


----------



## Roddy

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Believe what you want....I am still rockin' bro. I speak no lies.....



Never called you a liar, I don't pretend to know what you do or don't!


----------



## Roddy

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The truth of the matter is the Gov't will always find a way to crap in our cheerio's



Sometimes, every once and a blue moon, they slip up and give us what we want.....miracles do happen!!


----------



## ozzydiodude

IMO they are just giving ppl enough rope to hang theirself with. Their thinking is we'll let the ppl get to know it helps them, then we'll put mj under the big pharm Co control.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Ok new thought.......

  TOTAL legalization would take marijuana out of pharmaceutical control.  In other words if marijuana was completely legal there would no longer be "medical marijuana".  If you take the need for a prescription out of the equation, then pharmacetuical companies will not get involved.  It would be like Pfizer growing and selling tobacco.

  I don't see how big pharma can take control.  The power of a pharmaceutical company lies within the patent and the trademark, i.e. the creation and ownership of a drug formula.  When a pharmaceutical company creates a drug that is approved by the FDA, they are usually given a period of time with the drug before other companies are allowed to make "generic" drugs that are the same. But this could not happen with marijuana.  No pharmaceutical company is going to ever be able to patent THC.  Sure, they patent strains, but no company is going to be able to patent marijuana. 
  So let's say a drug company creates a new drug to combat something like.....HIV.  The drug could have massive side effects and even cause the deaths of a few people, but doctors would still prescribe it and patients would still take it because it is the best drug for their medical issue.  The drug company can even charge whatever they want for the drug because they are the only ones that produce the drug.  This could never happen with MJ because there is never going to be only one company producing MJ.  If MJ was legalized there would be hundreds of companies trying to get involved.  If anything this would create an increase in variety/quality as well as a decrease in price as companies competed with one another.  HOORAY FOR CAPITALISM!  

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Ok new thought.......
> 
> TOTAL legalization would take marijuana out of pharmaceutical control. In other words if marijuana was completely legal there would no longer be "medical marijuana". If you take the need for a prescription out of the equation, then pharmacetuical companies will not get involved. It would be like Pfizer growing and selling tobacco.
> 
> I don't see how big pharma can take control. The power of a pharmaceutical company lies within the patent and the trademark, i.e. the creation and ownership of a drug formula. When a pharmaceutical company creates a drug that is approved by the FDA, they are usually given a period of time with the drug before other companies are allowed to make "generic" drugs that are the same. But this could not happen with marijuana. No pharmaceutical company is going to ever be able to patent THC. Sure, they patent strains, but no company is going to be able to patent marijuana.
> So let's say a drug company creates a new drug to combat something like.....HIV. The drug could have massive side effects and even cause the deaths of a few people, but doctors would still prescribe it and patients would still take it because it is the best drug for their medical issue. The drug company can even charge whatever they want for the drug because they are the only ones that produce the drug. This could never happen with MJ because there is never going to be only one company producing MJ. If MJ was legalized there would be hundreds of companies trying to get involved. If anything this would create an increase in variety/quality as well as a decrease in price as companies competed with one another. HOORAY FOR CAPITALISM!
> 
> -SSF-


 
This is a good thought, but the problem is it wont happen, they wont ever go for full leagalization, they will just expand MMJ, and Big Pharma will be able to control it, like alcohol, you can legally buy it, but dont you dare make your own.


----------



## Hick

"big pharm"... won't 'farm'..  it will be reduced to a synthetic form produced in a lab.. 
   and I believe you "can" make your own booze if you like.  But you can't produce and sell it without proper licensing.


----------



## dman1234

i was thinking still, to produce booze, i dont think thats legal, but i've been wrong b4, alot.

My main point was if big pharma has a say, full legalization wont be on the table, federal MMJ will be what they are after.


----------



## Hick

beer 'n wine only I guess... 
So I wonder if that means they still might allow growing autos???...:rofl:.. *J/K*...



> When most people think of illegal liquor, they conjure up images of Prohibition-era bathtub gin or jugs of moonshine labeled "XXX." You might not be aware that even today, it's against the law to concoct any distilled alcoholic beverage at home without obtaining a permit and paying taxes on all distilled alcohol produced.
> 
> 1.
> Stills
> *
> 
> You are allowed to own a still without a permit, provided you are only manufacturing distilled water or essential oils. To distill alcohol for running farm equipment or other devices, you still have to have a permit for operating the machine, although you will not have to pay taxes on the alcohol you produce. Be aware that if you are purchasing a still and state that you plan to use it for products other than alcohol, the seller may still be required to give your name, address and equipment purchased to the Alcohol and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau (TTB).
> Obtaining a License
> *
> 
> To legally distill liquor, you will need to fill out a lengthy application for a license, post a bond, have approved equipment, produce extensive records and file timely reports. You will also be subject to a special tax on every bottle of liquor you produce. For more information on these requirements, view the regulations on the TTB website in the document 27 CFR Part 19, which is listed in the resources section below. For distilling alcohol for farm use, you will still need all of the documentation but will not have to pay the special tax.
> What You Can Brew
> *
> 
> You are allowed to brew up to 100 gallons of wine or beer for personal consumption. If your household consists of two or more adults, that amount is raised to 200 gallons per year. You do not need a permit or license to home brew wine or beer, nor will you be required to pay tax.
> Penalties for Home Distillation of Liquor
> *
> 
> Federal penalties are stiff when it comes to making unlawful liquor or other alcoholic beverages. If convicted of operating an illegal still, the maker may face penalties of up to $10,000, five years in prison or both.


----------



## prefersativa

A way around laws governing distillation of alcohol, put the wine or beer wort in your freezer. The liquid that does not freeze will be relatively high proof alcohol. Try it for yourself and see.


----------



## Roddy

Hick said:
			
		

> *"big pharm"... won't 'farm'..  it will be reduced to a synthetic form produced in a lab..*
> and I believe you "can" make your own booze if you like.  But you can't produce and sell it without proper licensing.



:yeahthat:


----------



## dman1234

no they wont, ppl smoke bud and thats what they will always want.


----------



## dman1234

they already have pill form, no one wants it.


----------



## NorCalHal

Big Pharma allready purchased land in Mendo......I don't think it is for producing pills........look it up.


----------



## Hick

I don't care what they've purchased, no need for me to "look it up"...
I don't believe for a minute big pharmaceuticals are going to grow mmj for patients. I just don't.    I don't believe they will give up their "MO" of _'making their drugs'_ in a lab'. They operate under the pretense, that they can synthetically produce anything, better, cheaper, and within 'exact' parameters, than it can be produced naturally.


----------



## Roddy

I find it hard to believe as well. They may be purchasing so they can grow for the purpose of testing and research.


----------



## NorCalHal

I was privy to the proposal presented to the City of Oakland regarding the 4 major grow ops that the city wanted to let happen. A good friend was one of the engineers for the project.
This doesn't have to do with Big Pharma, but it has to do with the big $$ that will roll in when the Feds back off.

The plan was for a HUGE greenhouse set-up. Full venting, Full supplemental lighting, the whole 9 yards. All said and done, it would have been capable of producing 17,000 lbs every 60 days.....That is correct.
That was only ONE proposal.

Just think of the $$ that truly BIG companies will bring to the Industry.

I'm not preaching, I see the writing on the walls fellas. MJ as we know it will be changed forever.

This has been a HUGE conversation here in Cali with myself and others in the Industry. It is all bad.


----------



## NorCalHal

Just look at ehat Miricle Grow did. It isn't just about Big Pharma....I guess I used that term too much, it's about BIG business.

Do you really think that Big Corp Business is going to look the other way at the biggest Industry in the USA? Cmon meow.


----------



## Roddy

No, I expect them to embrace and follow....but that doesn't spell doom and gloom for me and my MJ...imho! This world is full of the can and can't do types...those who can, will provide for themselves. Those who can't will love those who can for them.


----------



## NorCalHal

If you want to buy an ounce of herb and puff away and call it a day, then it's all good.
imo, Big Corp will have thier lobbyist create laws that will once again take away the growing rights of the citizenship. 7-10 years away if we are lucky to go that far.


----------



## NorCalHal

I gotta say this also..........

This has been a great thread. I hope no feelers have been hurt. This is new to myself and everyone here on the boards. I DO value everyones opinion on this matter and I know I come off a little harsh, but I truly have MJ PASSION. It is my life and my love.

I may come off as another arrogant grower from cali, but I have been bleeding this Industry since the start, and I see what is happening.

I feel for the folks in other states more so that have no protection on the books what so ever and it is up to US to ensure that all is protected. 

I try to give up to date info on what is happening in My State. It seems that alot of what happens out here trickles to the other States when it comes to herb.
 Everything I say is based on conversations that I have with professionals in the Industry, and If you don't think there are Professionals in the Industry, you are mistaken. MAKES ME SICK. I have to deal with folks that don't even smoke herb, but are major players in MMJ. That is the way Herb is going to go. Controled by non-tokers.


----------



## Hick

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I gotta say this also..........
> 
> This has been a great thread. I hope no feelers have been hurt. This is new to myself and everyone here on the boards. I DO value everyones opinion on this matter and I know I come off a little harsh, but I truly have MJ PASSION. It is my life and my love.
> 
> I may come off as another arrogant grower from cali, but I have been bleeding this Industry since the start, and I see what is happening.
> 
> I feel for the folks in other states more so that have no protection on the books what so ever and it is up to US to ensure that all is protected.
> 
> I try to give up to date info on what is happening in My State. It seems that alot of what happens out here trickles to the other States when it comes to herb.
> Everything I say is based on conversations that I have with professionals in the Industry, and If you don't think there are Professionals in the Industry, you are mistaken. MAKES ME SICK. I have to deal with folks that don't even smoke herb, but are major players in MMJ. That is the way Herb is going to go. Controled by non-tokers.



no foul nch... I don't think the thread would be attracting the amount of interest, or contrary thoughts and opinions, if we ALL weren't inflicted with THE PASSION..


----------



## kaotik

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> If you want to buy an ounce of herb and puff away and call it a day, then it's all good.
> imo, Big Corp will have thier lobbyist create laws that will once again take away the growing rights of the citizenship. 7-10 years away if we are lucky to go that far.



:holysheep:    
citizens with no growing rights?.. what ever will do then?
*probably what most of us with no growing rights do now eh?  

i don't disagree with your thoughts on the big corps just salivating to take full control of marijuana (look at ganster rap as an example.. no record company would touch it.. so it went underground.. then got real big. lots of money to be made so then the big record companies jumped all over it (and destroyed it IMO)

they only care about their wallets, we know that (but so do a lot of current "caregivers")
i don't doubt for one second they want full control.. of course they do.
but that's not the issue here.
this started as talk about a bill, that stated we could still grow our own.
to which you started that this is a horrible idea.

now we've gone totally away from talking about that bill (which i agree was never going to come to fruition) into the negative what-if's of possible marijuana reform.

i'm sorry, yeah any new rules/laws probably wouldn't be perfect.. but the status quo is (and i think you'd admit) completely unjust.


*and no worries here.. i like a good heated discussion. as long as it stays mature and civil 
i live in my own little world sometimes, so gathering opposing views is good


----------



## The New Girl

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> You cats are funny. The world is full of sheep.........
> 
> Jusy remember what I wrote....all bad within 10 years.
> So, for me, I am STOKED that it is going to get legalized Federally. I am setting myself up to retire FAT. Don't get me wrong, I support it fully.
> 
> But it is still a BAD thing, you will see. But I knew it was coming.
> 
> Some folks can't see the forest thru the trees.
> 
> It will be legalized and fully brought into mainstream business. It will revitilize the whole USA. From retail outlets to the steel industry that will machine tools for Hemp plantations and huge indoor/outdoor grows. Everyone will have ties to the industry and it will create more jobs then you can imagine.


 
Hmmm, that is an ego, you seem to know everything, but do your ears hears what your lips are saying? Read your last paragraph... ^
That sounds like a good thing to me...

I don't care if big pharm, the gov, or anybody else comes in...

Why, if it's legal I'll still do what I'm doing or maybe just run down to the "Big Pharm" store and buy some dank at a reasonable price as there will be a lot of competition to keep it that way.
     I don't care what you are privy to, you are one person who talks to us as sheep etc. and frankly I'm tired of it... You don't have to be so condescending all the time -me,me,me,me,... light one and chill please.

If you are going to do so well and be "fat" why worry???


EDIT PS It's nice that you almost said sorry for being arrogant etc but that's after us reading all those "other" posts...it's like getting hit in the head and then you say sorry... but do it again


----------



## Hick

sheep??.. we have sheep?..:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:
a totally 'different' passion!..:rofl:


----------



## NorCalHal

You are correct New Girl, it is a good thing overall.
My point of veiw is simple. It is like the guy who has a small thrift stroe and Wal-Mart moves in next door. Sad. Greater good? Maybe. (as long as production stays in the USA)

Think of me what you want, not arrogence....confidence. Not condenscending....educating.....

I think I have hit the nail on the head everytime wehn it comes to MMJ and where it is going. Again, I live it. It's not a hobby, it's my profession.
Not bragging, I just woke up and decided to live what each and everyone of you think about, working and operating a legal MMJ biz. 

My rants are based on the MMJ Biz, not the ability to toke up. If it was just about tokin' up, there would be no discussion.

So, don't hate....appreciate.


----------



## NorCalHal

Hick said:
			
		

> sheep??.. we have sheep?..:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:
> a totally 'different' passion!..:rofl:


 
Shoot, I forgot we have Coloradians here.....


----------



## Roddy

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> You are correct New Girl, it is a good thing overall.
> My point of veiw is simple. It is like the guy who has a small thrift stroe and Wal-Mart moves in next door. Sad. Greater good? Maybe. (as long as production stays in the USA)
> 
> Think of me what you want, not arrogence....confidence. Not condenscending....educating.....
> 
> I think I have hit the nail on the head everytime wehn it comes to MMJ and where it is going. Again, I live it. It's not a hobby, it's my profession.
> Not bragging, I just woke up and decided to live what each and everyone of you think about, working and operating a legal MMJ biz.
> 
> My rants are based on the MMJ Biz, not the ability to toke up. If it was just about tokin' up, there would be no discussion.
> 
> So, don't hate....appreciate.



Educators are people looked up to, appreciated for their passing on of info. Why? Most find a way to do so in an educating yet friendly manner...not talking down to and belittling the "sheep"....


----------



## NorCalHal

It is SOOOOO hard for me to find words to describe what I see happening without sounding like an @$$.
I sincerally do not like touting Cali all the time too, but we are making change everyday, every court case.
Just over the last 12 months ( A VERY short time in the scheme of things), I have seen an unprecedented change in how MMJ is looked at. It is finally being looked at as a Business and not "dispensaries selling herb to so called sick people".
We have realized that it is not going away. It is being embraced by everyday folks and lawmakers.

I just think that other states are still a few years away from this.

Alot of you know me from the boards here and know that I used to be SUPER active on the forums, but have kinda departed the last 12 months or so. It is because I feel empowered, and hopefully someday, you all will too.

I started my own collective and operate legally under Cali State Law. Once you take the plunge and come out from the Shadows of home growing, it is a different monster to sday the least.

When folks ask me what I do, I tell them the truth. When the guy at Home Depot asks me what project I am working on, I tell them the truth.
Empowered.

I get to call professional Alarm people to come wire up grows. No more hiding. 

That's amazing to me. 

Gotta quote Harborside here...."Out of the Shadows.....into the light".

Whole new meaning. I hope one day you can all feel like this too.


----------



## NorCalHal

Roddy said:
			
		

> Educators are people looked up to, appreciated for their passing on of info. Why? Most find a way to do so in an educating yet friendly manner...not talking down to and belittling the "sheep"....


 
Your bad for considering yourself a sheep. That was meant for non tokers bro....not folks on the boards.


----------



## Roddy

I could quote where you posted that to me directly.....

Neither here nor there though, just saying....


----------



## Hick

Wyoming is always stealin' our gal's...


----------



## The New Girl

Hmmmm,
  I can't compete with sheep


----------



## Roddy

Don't sell yourself short, my friend! :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Mutt

> I just woke up and decided to live what each and everyone of you think about, working and operating a legal MMJ biz.



If they make it med legal here...i'll still probably be a "moonshiner" of pot. It's my calling I guess. Yes it would be nice to not have that "fear" but in a way I like being bad. So I'm torn...bureaucracy, red tape, and rules....or outlaw and my own rules. 
I'd go legit if someone that needed meds needed me too...until then. screw their permits. Just a damn weed and I won't be happy until they recognize no govt. has the right to stop the growth of a plant. PERIOD. whether it's poppy,cacti, mushies, coca plant, or weed. It isn't for man to say "this can thrive this has to be eradicated". I will preserve certain species under the threat of confinement to ensure that there will always be a "survivor".


----------



## Locked

Mutt said:
			
		

> If they make it med legal here...i'll still probably be a "moonshiner" of pot. It's my calling I guess. Yes it would be nice to not have that "fear" but in a way I like being bad. So I'm torn...bureaucracy, red tape, and rules....or outlaw and my own rules.
> I'd go legit if someone that needed meds needed me too...until then. screw their permits. Just a damn weed and I won't be happy until they recognize no govt. has the right to stop the growth of a plant. PERIOD. whether it's poppy,cacti, mushies, coca plant, or weed. It isn't for man to say "this can thrive this has to be eradicated". I will preserve certain species under the threat of confinement to ensure that there will always be a "survivor".




I will toast to that......


----------



## Hick

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I will toast to that......


 honestly.. it is/was a breath of fresh air to 'feel' immune to persecution/prosecution to any extent. 
I sure don't want 'my right' to provide for myself legislated and litigated away now. 
I won't 'caregive' for anyone now. I'm trying to help a cpl of folks 'provide for themselves'. But one just can't remember and follow directioons, and the other is too far away for me to check on often. They're struggling. And I'm frustrated. 
 And I don't pretend to have the answers  

I should point out too, that a 'lot' of things nch has said in the past concerning CA, has been pretty close. 
  The competition has been 'good' for both quality and prices here. I don't frequent the stores, but I see ads in numerous papers, mag's touting $200 oz. Some for as many as 35 different strains. Only two years ago, all were averaging $400, 'top shelf'  more often $600. Many of the 'unsavory' characters were weeded out.
 I don't see what is going on here now, as an advancement.  
    and we have ventured far from the 'op' haven't we.


----------



## Roddy

Which was.....legalization!!!

Hick, you once said you preferred decriminalization, what's the difference??


----------



## Locked

Roddy said:
			
		

> Which was.....legalization!!!
> 
> Hick, you once said you preferred decriminalization, what's the difference??




I believe decrim just means no jail time....fines like traffic tickets and what not.  Not sure because my state sucks and it does not look like it will get better here anytime in the near or distant future.


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I believe decrim just means no jail time....fines like traffic tickets and what not. Not sure because my state sucks and it does not look like it will get better here anytime in the near or distant future.


 
They try Decrim here once in awhile, HL got it, less penalties or smaller fines and most importantly, no criminal record, and small quantities like under 8-10 grams are no offence, thats atleast what it means here.


----------



## Roddy

If the feds would adopt the way we have it in Michigan right now, I would be happy as all get out! Ability to grow for yourself, can carry a good amount....all good!


----------



## Mutt

Hick said:
			
		

> honestly.. it is/was a breath of fresh air to 'feel' immune to persecution/prosecution to any extent.
> I sure don't want 'my right' to provide for myself legislated and litigated away now.
> I won't 'caregive' for anyone now. I'm trying to help a cpl of folks 'provide for themselves'. But one just can't remember and follow directioons, and the other is too far away for me to check on often. They're struggling. And I'm frustrated.
> And I don't pretend to have the answers
> 
> I should point out too, that a 'lot' of things nch has said in the past concerning CA, has been pretty close.
> The competition has been 'good' for both quality and prices here. I don't frequent the stores, but I see ads in numerous papers, mag's touting $200 oz. Some for as many as 35 different strains. Only two years ago, all were averaging $400, 'top shelf'  more often $600. Many of the 'unsavory' characters were weeded out.
> I don't see what is going on here now, as an advancement.
> and we have ventured far from the 'op' haven't we.


Amen brother!!!!! :yeahthat:
sounds like someone misses being an outlaw 
thing is it's the whole "gettin caught" thing that got us here. 
If it didn't matter....then what? probably only the ones that loved it grew it or bought it and it would fade into the night like "no doze" is to speed. Do kids toke it to be cool or toke it because they love it? If it's no harm then how is it a foul?. Comes down to personal choice....and anything short we are denying ourselves the reality of what is right and settling for 2nd best. I can understand 18- rule. totally acceptable as a measure of public safety. but crap...i don't want it "regulated" I want it to be what it is...a stupid freakin plant that grows well in fields during full sun.
I want NorCalHal to have a job in this biz to supply the peeps that don't wanna grow. I wanna be the guy thats smaller and has a special pheno that is in a "reserve jar" that people only wished they had. but that is "free market"
man i'm rambling...stupid maker's mark... 
Thanks Hick...truly great post.


----------



## MrFulldankWeed

The only thing that worries me is that they will have more time and money to focus on us smaller growers...


----------



## Roddy

Mutt said:
			
		

> Amen brother!!!!! :yeahthat:
> sounds like someone misses being an outlaw
> thing is it's the whole "gettin caught" thing that got us here.
> If it didn't matter....then what? probably only the ones that loved it grew it or bought it and it would fade into the night like "no doze" is to speed. Do kids toke it to be cool or toke it because they love it? If it's no harm then how is it a foul?. Comes down to personal choice....and anything short we are denying ourselves the reality of what is right and settling for 2nd best. I can understand 18- rule. totally acceptable as a measure of public safety. but crap...i don't want it "regulated" I want it to be what it is...a stupid freakin plant that grows well in fields during full sun.
> *I want NorCalHal to have a job in this biz to supply the peeps that don't wanna grow. I wanna be the guy thats smaller and has a special pheno that is in a "reserve jar" that people only wished they had. but that is "free market"*
> man i'm rambling...stupid maker's mark...
> Thanks Hick...truly great post.



Of course full legalization without limitation would be awesome, maybe some day.....

And yeah, it would be a shame if Hal couldn't put that beautiful warehouse to good use, free market would be nice!


----------



## Irish

hey, it's ok to have differing points of view. it's what makes us unique from one another. if we all agreed on the consensus, we'd be pretty boring conversationists. to want something dont mean we'll get it. and if we do, its never the way we imagined it would be. it never is.


----------



## Grower13

:48: mutt put me down as an outlaw........ I wanna get high on my terms not DC's.


----------



## Roddy

Grower13 said:
			
		

> :48: mutt put me down as an outlaw........ I wanna get high on my terms not DC's.



I'm really hoping my terms and DC's terms are similar.....I can't afford to be an outlaw, too much at risk!


----------



## ozman

Well here in Indiana something would be better then what we have now,which is nothing but jail time.No mm laws no decrim,just jail and fines and loss of livlehood.I understand some of the points being made,but if you have nothing then something is better then none.Just my opinion.I for one amd doing all I can to support this bill HR2306.I know what its like to be busted,Im doing 12 months probation almost done with 6 months in home detention at 120 a week.No smoking,no alcohol just doing time  for 18 months,the only light at the end of the rainbow is if I get thru my probation without any trouble then this felony will be removed from my record,and I will be able to get a job again.
So what is being proposed for Indiana is a godsend,but we all know it stands a snowballs chance in hell of passing and getting signed by prez bama
I would be happy to see medical get passed or decrimed here,but the ppl in power will not allow that even.So we just  go on getting throwed in jail for non violent possession charges,losing our jobs becoming wards of the state and having a record for life,sounds like a good plan to me.(that last remark was meant to be sarcastic)Not inflammatory.Seems like we just need to see if it even gets out of the gate before we start anything.Yes I agree I think big pharma will put their dirty finger in the pie.


----------



## NorCalHal

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm really hoping my terms and DC's terms are similar.....I can't afford to be an outlaw, too much at risk!


 
The Fed bill really has no "terms", all it will do is allow the States to govern themselves with thier exsisting MMJ laws.


----------



## Menimeth

I think it is the hemp market which will see the most attention by the states and the goverment if the law is passed, because billions opon billions of dollars will eventually come from the vast agricultural resurgance this country will experance. Not only the ag side of the market, but the manufactureing side as well, will see a boom in the flow of income due to the unlimited uses the plant has. Great fortunes will be made and lost by the chioces made in the years after hemp becomes legal again, but far more people will profit from the boom than will not, and I don't believe that big business will care as much about someone that is growing a few plants in their house, as they would about someome with a few acers planted. IMO


----------



## teajay101

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> republicans dont control the house buddy.  They control the senate.  And in case you missed it the bill is being introduced by a republican and a democrat
> 
> -SSF-



Actually, it's the other way around.  Republicans control the House while Harry Reid and the Dems control the Senate.  But that's neither here nor there.  What IS important is that someone, finally, is trying to move forward.  Remember the old Chinese proverb:  The journey of a thousand miles begins with one step.


----------



## Wetdog

Yep, it's a start. Nothing is going to happen with this bill, but at least the elephant in the living room has been noticed.

I'd like to see something like they did with homebrew. It was illegal, then it wasn't with a IIRC 200 gallon/year limit, and absolutely no way to check on said limit. LOL

At first, it was big business, everybody wanted to brew their own. Then, they found out it involved a fair amount of work, or at least attention to details, and wasn't inexpensive to craft a decent brew. More than Bud, but usually less than most imports.

Along came the micro-brewers, the NCH's of beer. LOL  Now the ones with more $$$$ than time or inclination, could get finely crafted beer without having to make it.

What was left were the people who really enjoyed crafting their own brew, to their exact taste and enjoying the process.

Sounds a lot like MMJ growers doesn't it?

Wet


----------



## WeedHopper

One bite at a time,,and we can eat the whole elephant,,just gonna be alot of Crap in between.


----------



## rickyjack9

grow smartly


----------

